# any ideas



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Okay, I like the size and feel of the G19/23, but I also want a single action weapon that can be carried cocked and locked. A 3 inch 1911 is *not *what I'm looking for. Any suggestions. Strong points I'm looking for: Low bore axis, 9mm or .40, a little partial to polymer, looks cool, single action. Just looking for some names or companies. Thanks in advance for the help. I guess an idea I like is a walther P22 design(SA polymer that fits well), but larger bore.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

How about a Commander length (4"-4 1/4") 1911 in 38 Super, 40 S&W or 45 ACP. Several maker have them with a polymer frame, alloy frame or steel, they're single action, made to be carried cocked and locked and RELIABLE.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Several folks manufacture a 4" 1911 with an 'officers' size frame. That sounds to me what your looking for.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U mentioned the P22 - Just buy the P99 - It has a nice SA trigger - It is a DA/SA gun, but U can use the 3rd ption of the A/S model - a long Single action pull - almost like it is a triple action gun.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Isn't the P99 a striker fired weapon????


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

How about an H&K USP 45 Compact? It can be carried cocked and locked.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Isn't the P99 a striker fired weapon????


Yes, but it COULD be carried in SA mode - U can set it to have a long, SA pull on the 1st shot. So, U wouldn't be carrying it completely cocked (with the trigger all the way back in SA mode) - That's why I mentioned it. It's almost triple action.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, but it COULD be carried in SA mode - U can set it to have a long, SA pull on the 1st shot. So, U wouldn't be carrying it completely cocked (with the trigger all the way back in SA mode) - That's why I mentioned it. It's almost triple action.


sorry, I forgot to mention that I want a hammer I can lower manually. I've shot and like the P99 Shippy, but it's not what I'm looking for really. Thanks for all the imput guys, a commander sized 1911 would be okay, but a poly 1911 is not on my cool looks list. I guess I'm just dreaming, I'll probably end up having to design it myself, then sell it and make a bajillion dollars, and buy every single gun I've ever wanted, etc. If they made a P99 with external hammer and saftey, that would be perfect.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

An unusual choice might be the HK P7. You don't exactly carry it cocked and locked, but it is a reliable single action with a VERY low bore axis. I think it "looks cool," but others think it looks like a staplegun. It's slim and easy to conceal, though not light at (I think) about 34 ounces empty. It recoils only slightly more than a .22. Seriously.

Be warned, they aren't cheap and the manual of arms differs from every other gun in the Known Universe.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

nukehayes said:


> sorry, I forgot to mention that I want a hammer I can lower manually.


Well, I guess that knocks out the P7...unless you consider lowering the striker by relaxing your hand "manual."

You do know that if you run a single action pistol correctly, you never manually lower the hammer, right?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

USP fullsize or compact is about all that's left, if ya want it in polymer AND be cocked and locked.

I have a 9mm version USP compact - good gun.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

does ruger make any semi autos where the safety lever is only a safety or are they all de-cockers as well, like on the beretta M9?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

nukehayes said:


> does ruger make any semi autos where the safety lever is only a safety or are they all de-cockers as well, like on the beretta M9?


Ruger centerfire autos are DAO or TDA, no single actions. If they did make a single action, I am sure the slide and frame would be stamped, "PISTOLS ARE MUCH TOO DANGEROUS TO EVEN CONSIDER TOUCHING. DO NOT USE UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES. STURM, RUGER." :mrgreen:


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> If they did make a single action, I am sure the slide and frame would be stamped, "PISTOLS ARE MUCH TOO DANGEROUS TO EVEN CONSIDER TOUCHING. DO NOT USE UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES. STURM, RUGER." :mrgreen:


:smt082 he he, good one. 
I might look into a HK USPc, but man they are expensive. Do they come with a normal hammer? If not, I might be able to replace it with one from a full size USP.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, no normal hammer - but really, it is easy to use. I wish it had a regular hammer myself. But, I think HK charges $80 to put it in. WIth the shipping cost, it would be pretty expensive to change it.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

So I have to ask, NukeHayes: why the insistence on a hammer (with a spur, no less)?


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> No, no normal hammer - but really, it is easy to use. I wish it had a regular hammer myself. But, I think HK charges $80 to put it in. WIth the shipping cost, it would be pretty expensive to change it.


Not entirely true. If you ORDER a varient 9 they come with the spurred hammer. You pretty much have to order it from HK. I've never seen a NIB V9 on a dealer's shelf.

I need to read up on the P99 some more, sounds like an interesting weapon.......SA trigger capability, got my interest now. Does that version have manual safety??


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm not real familiar with the entire line, but what about CZs? They can be carried cocked and locked, right?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> I need to read up on the P99 some more, sounds like an interesting weapon.......SA trigger capability, got my interest now. Does that version have manual safety??


It is the A/S model that has double action/single action mode or the long single action/short single action mode - depending on how U want to set up the 1st shot.

I used to carry mine cocked in the long single action mode when I first got it. Now, however, I don't find the DA 1st shot that bad - so I just keep it decocked now.

In answer to your question, no, it does not have a manual safety - only a decocker - a way to put it back into DA mode (for the 1st shot)


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> So I have to ask, NukeHayes: why the insistence on a hammer (with a spur, no less)?


Well, a few reasons. One, I like having the option of either hammer down with a DA pull or cocked with a short pull. Another is I think it looks good. I also enjoy just tinkering with my weapons, thumbing the hammer, releasing, you know, just being facinated by the mechanics of the weapon itself. I would love a PPK/s if the slide mounted safety was just a safety and *I* could decide wether it was cocked or uncocked with the safety on. Oh well, guess I have to deal with it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the USP even disassembled with the safety on or off - doesn't make a difference. I like how the safety works on the USPs... Maybe that is what U are looking for


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Have you considered CZ's line? A plethora of size configurations. Many can be carried cocked & locked with the choice of DA. They also have a SAO model.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Several of the USP variants can be decocked by using the safety, no need to touch the hammer at all.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

nukehayes said:


> Well, a few reasons. One, I like having the option of either hammer down with a DA pull or cocked with a short pull. Another is I think it looks good. I also enjoy just tinkering with my weapons, thumbing the hammer, releasing, you know, just being facinated by the mechanics of the weapon itself. I would love a PPK/s if the slide mounted safety was just a safety and *I* could decide wether it was cocked or uncocked with the safety on. Oh well, guess I have to deal with it.


Gotcha. You know, a gunsmith can cancel the hammer-dropping function of most Walther-type hammer-dropping safeties. Author JB Wood has often mentioned that he has done this on his Beretta 92, Walther P38, etc. It can probably be done on a PPK/s as well. Of course, the Walther-style safety will still work backwards/upside down.

The CZ recommendations are good ones. My wife's CZ75B is very reliable and easy to shoot well. The only downside to the CZ design is the somewhat long trigger reset.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I was unaware they could do that. That sounds awesome, I'll have to look into that. Thanks guys for all the help.


----------

